# der richtige Gameloop?



## derMartin (6. Feb 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine eher grundlegende Frage. Ich möchte gerne eine kleine Wirtschaftsimulation schreiben, die ich vor ca. 20 Jahren schon einmal auf dem C64 (in Basic) geschrieben habe. Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich gerade nicht weiß, wie ich einen vernünftigen Gameloop umsetzen soll. Die meisten Teile laufen in meinen Programm eventbasiert ab (Sprich: Menus, Handelsdialoge .... etc.). Bestimmte Teile sollen aber permanent laufen, wie zum Beispiel: Rohstoff Förderung, Energieverbrauch, Forschung ....

Die GUI habe ich unter Zuhilfenahme von SwingWorker realisiert. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die permanenten Tasks dort einbinden kann, oder ist SwingWorker hier der falsche Ansatz? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß
/Martin


----------



## Soulfly (6. Feb 2009)

Bei einem Gameloop ist immer die Antwort: Ein Thread!

D.h. du erstellst einen Thread der alle automatisch ablaufenden programmteile zeitlich timed. Nebenbei hast du mit deinen Dialogen immer die Möglichkeit zu arbeiten und, wenn auch synchronized, die Möglichkeit Daten von dem Thread zu erhalten oder zu ändern.


----------



## derMartin (9. Feb 2009)

Supi, hat geklappt. 

Vielen Dank

Gruß
/martin


----------

